
Robin Williams, Oscar-Winning Comedian, Dies at 63 - kmod
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/12/movies/robin-williams-oscar-winning-comedian-dies-at-63.html
======
robg
Crying. A terrible loss of a kind soul. My favorite story:

[Christopher Reeve's] approaching operation to reattach his skull to his spine
(June 1995) “was frightening to contemplate. … I already knew that I had only
a fifty-fifty chance of surviving the surgery. … Then, at an especially bleak
moment, the door flew open and in hurried a squat fellow with a blue scrub hat
and a yellow surgical gown and glasses, speaking in a Russian accent.” The man
announced that he was a proctologist and was going to perform a rectal exam on
Reeve. It was Robin Williams, reprising his character from the film Nine
Months. Reeve wrote: “For the first time since the accident, I laughed. My old
friend had helped me know that somehow I was going to be okay.”

I only wish someone was there for him in his last moments. A horrible illness
that is truly indiscriminate. RIP.

------
SoftwareMaven
There are few actors whose passing would really sadden me. Whether it was Mork
and Mindy from my childhood, his appearances on Whose Line Is It Anyway,
shared by my kids and I, or the Genie from my kids' childhoods, he has been
responsible for a lot of my favorite entertainment memories. Rest in peace, Mr
Williams.

Far too many people are laughing on the outside to cover up the pain on the
inside. I know I've done my share.

------
JshWright
Yet more proof that depression (and mental illness in general) does not
discriminate... When I think about the friends I've lost to suicide, the list
includes one of the smartest people I've ever known, and someone who fits the
description 'full of life' better than anyone I can think of... Now one of the
funniest people the world has seen.

My thoughts and prayers are with Robin's friends and family. I hope they are
able to find ways to celebrate his life, and aren't plagued by 'what ifs'. I
also hope this pushes us just a little bit further down the road of reducing
the stigma associated with depression...

------
asadotzler
Terribly sad. He sure was fun to watch. He must not have been very fun to be.
I'm thankful for the decades he was able to cope and share with all of us.

------
Smerity
I usually don't react to such things but Robin Williams is such a strong part
of my childhood and youth. Jumanji, Aladdin, Mrs. Doubtfire, Flubber, Hook,
Bicentennial Man, Good Morning, Vietnam, Good Will Hunting ... RIP mate,
you've been integral to so many stories.

------
click170
Mr Williams was the face of comedy for me growing up, as much as Jack
Nicholson could be said to be "the face of evil".

I love the work done by Mr Williams and will be watching Mrs Doubtfire
tonight.

I was watching The Daily Show with John Stewart a few weeks ago when he had
Seinfeld on and Stewart said something that kind of hit home for me, he said
something off-the-cuff to the effect that once Seinfeld left TV he was in
people's hearts and minds but that once he (Stewart) left TV he would vanish
from memory. It really struck a chord with me and made me want to send him
even a brief written note. Comedians never vanish from memory. They are in our
thoughts, our behaviours and mannerisms. We absorb the comedy we love and
carry it with us, leaking it everywhere. I figured I should write to him, even
if only so his secretary can filter it out for the trashcan. Everyone can use
a pat on the back sometimes, even the people we look up to. I have resolved to
write that note tonight.

------
azinman2
So sad that depression can bring down someone as great as him.

His kids went to my school growing up, and I remember him picking them up and
always being nice to us schoolmates and doing impersonations for us. He
definitely seemed affable and happy then, but typically depression hides
beneath the surface in a destructive isolated world.

------
baby
Oh captain my captain. Rest in peace Robin Williams...

~~~
dredmorbius
Quite that.

My first response to seeing this was just shock. Hearing NPR play a clip from
_Dead Poets Society_ was when my hair stood on end. _The Fisher King_ and
_Good Will Hunting_ as well.

Oh man.

------
siculars
One of the funniest guys out there for a long, long time. It's hard to believe
that someone with access to any type of help one could get could not find the
help he needed.

Someone you grew up watching is no longer around. I'm really broken up about
it.

------
drblast
There's an outstanding recent episode of Louis (Louis C.K.'s show) where Robin
Williams is a guest. In the show they both attend a funeral for someone nobody
liked because they feel obligated, and they talk a bit about life and death.

Definitely worth a watch, and very poignant in light of his suicide. RIP
Robin.

------
el_duderino
RIP to an absolutely brilliant performer. His unique brand of madcap genius
will never be duplicated, and he will be sorely missed.

~~~
Mz
^

------
ObligatoryRef
"Sometimes you got to specifically go out of your way to get into trouble.
It's called fun."

RIP, Robin.

------
Taek
I know I'm just another comment, but I'm too moved not to add my own goodbye.
His work was inspirational and he's been one of my favorite professionals
since childhood. Very sad to see that he's moved on, especially by his own
choice.

May he rest in peace.

------
MaysonL
Just last night, I saw him in a 1977 Richard Pryor roast. Sad.

[http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2014/08/richard-pryor-
roast-197...](http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2014/08/richard-pryor-roast-1977/)

------
jmromer
Somehow, and sadly, I wasn't surprised to learn the cause of death. To me
Williams's jovial veneer never seemed very convincing. RIP to a gentle soul.

------
giantrobothead
Tremendous talent, admirable range as an actor, and, most admirably, he seemed
possessed of a genuine compassion for his fellow human beings. Certainly he'll
be missed by those who knew him personally and through his work.

As a child of a parent who suffered from bipolar disorder, his death hits
fairly close.

Goodbye, Robin, may all doors be open to you and all obstacles removed from
your path.

------
hkmurakami
So many of my favorite childhood movies involved him (still live watching Hook
now and again). So sad and shocking.

------
shiven
Incredibly sad. Loved his performances. One awesome thespian in every way.

Alas, my secret wish, for a performance I wish he had given, but never did,
will forever be only a wish now:

Khalil Gibran's The Prophet, Read by Robin Williams (in a voice from the Park
Scene in Good Will Hunting).

RIP.

------
001sky
A slightly longer piece on the subject, as well

[http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/robin-williams-dies-
su...](http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/robin-williams-dies-suspected-
suicide-724724)

------
ck2
What a filmography, going to be so hard to watch many of these ever again:

[http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000245/#actor](http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000245/#actor)

He even goes back to Laugh-In and Carson shows.

------
squiguy7
Another sad testament to one of the most overlooked illnesses in this country
and the world for that matter. I don't want to parade one single suicide as
cause for action, but something needs to change in this arena.

------
carljoseph
I may be jumping to conclusions here, but I wonder if depression was part of
the issue for Robin Williams.

In our industry or technology, depression, burnout, mental illness are all
areas I don't feel we deal with very well.

~~~
ObligatoryRef
He has been struggling with depression and addiction for a long time. These
kind of mental issues seem all too common amongst comedians.

~~~
marco1
Can you elaborate on the issue with comedians?

~~~
neurotech1
A large number of comedians are depressed in real life, away from audiences
and cameras. I met a relatively famous comedian and he was quite depressed,
and definitely not the only one.

RIP Robin Williams

~~~
bashinator
I've got a lot of respect for Maria Bamford for being so open about it. Also,
she's funny as hell.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/20/magazine/the-weird-
scary-a...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/20/magazine/the-weird-scary-and-
ingenious-brain-of-maria-bamford.html)

------
robflynn
Man goes to doctor. Says he's depressed. Says life seems harsh and cruel.

Says he feels all alone in a threatening world where what lies ahead is vague
and uncertain.

Doctor says "Treatment is simple. A great clown, Pagliacci, is in town
tonight. Go and see him. That should pick you up."

Man bursts into tears.

Says "But, doctor..."

"...I am Pagliacci."

\--

This is sadly true all too often.

------
tonteldoos
Just echoing other sentiments here - some of my most memorable childhood
movies and times involved Robin Williams. His death is a loss to all of us.

------
litmus
this incidental interview with stephen fry and robin williams is kind of
poignant, not in small part because of the difference in the exterior behavior
of two interesting bipolar personalities and the way fry effortfully tries to
forgive williams for his intrusions.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39ya2Drpj3s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39ya2Drpj3s)

------
computerjunkie
One of my favourite actors when I was growing up. Rest in peace Robin Willams.

------
slake
A little bit of happiness has gone out of this world. RIP Robin Williams.

------
bhaile
Sad and a memorable actor. From Awakenings to Mrs Doubtfire. Good range.

------
slurry
Nanu nanu.

------
iloveyouocean
Another addition to the painfully long list of tragic comedian deaths.

------
GoldenHomer
"I can't believe it, I'm losing to a rug."

------
ajani
RIP Robin Williams.

------
seanmcdirmid
Really hackernews, keep it classy and don't mod this out.

Edit: classiness is in short supply.

------
cornershopjesta
Rest In Peace Mr Williams .. Bangarang!!

------
simonebrunozzi
Don't throw stones on me, but... Why on HN?

(besides, I am as saddened as you are. I truly loved his as an actor and
comedian - I just used his acronym scene from Good Morning Vietnam 4 days ago
in a presentation I gave).

~~~
ChristianBundy
Just because it's Hacker News doesn't mean the only thing we care about is
hacking.

~~~
pepon
Just because you care about something, it doesn't mean it belongs to hacker
news. Otherwise, let the porn stuff begin.

